# 06 gto injectors



## Steven06 (Oct 7, 2020)

about 2 months ago i bought a 06 gto with 77k miles . Discovered it had a big cam & a built ls3 head with a full straight pipe including long tube headers. couple days ago my 06 gto started misfiring while i was on the road, i luckily made it to a gas station. I scan my car and it says that cylinders 2,4,6,8 fuel injectors failed. Any suggestions on what fuel injectors i should get ? or could it be something else ?


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

I have a 06 m6 gto with the ls3 head and l92 intake 429 wrhp. My injectors are ls3 take offs. Tuner like the oem gm injectors for tuning, for the duty cycle information helps with tuning. Find out what kind of injectors you have.. Your issue is interesting, I would look at the fuel rail or exhaust sensors on that engine bank, 2 4 6 8 is all on the same side of the engine.


----------



## Steven06 (Oct 7, 2020)

My fuel rail and exhaust sensors seem to be fine. I took out of my injectors but couldn’t find out what type they are. But they arent the stock oem ones. Should I replace them with oem ls2 injectors or should i upgrade to deatschWerks 42ib injectors ? Or what injectors would u recommend. Since i have 823 ls3 head and a cam and full exhaust. If i upgrade my injectors would i be able to drive without a tune until i get a tune ? ( sorry about all the questions, im new to the ls platform)


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

I googled ls3 injector spec, they say there 43 lb injectors also. Cost wise, they're cheaper and can handle decent hp. Probably could drive with different injectors installed but I would try to get a tune as soon as possible. Is there a ls tuner in your area? If so Ask the person if they have a preference on the injectors. He Might also have input on what is going on with the motor. Another thought, electrical grounds and weak batteries can create havoc with ecm's computers. But I wouldn't think it would effect just one side of the engine. I know just enough to be dangerous. Here's my 06


----------



## Steven06 (Oct 7, 2020)

Update : i looked up the part number on the injectors and they ended up being ls2 injectors so I ordered oem 32ib injectors.i replaced the injectors. Then my car was running good. I prepared for the tune by replacing my spark plugs and did a oil change. My spark plugs were burnt black and so was my oil and its only been a thousand miles since changed .The day of my dyno tune. I drove the car to the shop about an he away .On the way there i felt a slight spurtin while driving but just asumed that it was on a bad tune. ( since the car has been running rich .) i got there and i told the tuner whats been going on and he puts my car in the dyno and then about an hr later tells me that at full throttle my car spurters and that he cant tune it if its misfiring. Told me to check my coil packs and my ground . I changed my coil packs and checked for ground and it did have ground. Still didnt solve the spurtin. I cleaned my MAF and still nothing, while testing driving it . I did a pull and then my car suddenly starts misfiring and running ruth. Bleary made it home. Checked for codes and it says that fuel injectors 2,4,6,8 failed again. I replaced my fuel rail and the car still seems to be running ruth and misfiring at idle. I also plan on going to another tuner when i get the car running good.

Any help? Im new to the ls2 platform


----------

